# soap from my fairy collection



## kallista (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## starduster (Oct 13, 2008)

*Pretty Fairy*

You have done a lovely jog.
Was it hard to get her out of the mold without destroying the details .Or maybe you do that freezing thing.
Is she CP?


----------



## kallista (Oct 13, 2008)

No it slips right out of the mold, and i used M&P base
the mold is made so there is very little work to get it out...


----------



## cassy (Oct 13, 2008)

That is so cool.  Who would ever want to use it?  I love it...


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 15, 2008)

Just gorgimous!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 15, 2008)

I LOVE the fairy molds.


----------



## digit (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful!!!!    Have you considered dusting it with mica for a little sparkle?

Digit


----------



## kallista (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes,  i have gold and some pearl, i was thinking about that, maybe i should see how it will look


----------



## digit (Oct 18, 2008)

oooh la la! Do show if it will photograph. I am in my "sparkly" mica phase.    

Digit


----------



## PlatypusMoon (Oct 18, 2008)

She is gorgeous, i want one!


----------



## kallista (Oct 18, 2008)

i will post a photo once i mica it, and then i will be adding it to my etsy shop
thanks


----------



## kallista (Oct 19, 2008)

ok here it is with silver pearl mica..

not sure about it tho.. maybe i didn't dust off enough?


----------



## starduster (Oct 20, 2008)

*Your fairy flies*

Well Kallista she is beautifull and has come more alive with the dusting.
We are all living our fairy fantisies through you and your soap.
How many molds of fairies do you have?


----------



## kallista (Oct 20, 2008)

I have 7 now

and getting my mermaids ones soon

yes i think it did add something to her for sure, i just wasnt sure how much tho lol


----------



## kallista (Oct 20, 2008)

PlatypusMoon said:
			
		

> She is gorgeous, i want one!



I sell them lol


----------



## digit (Oct 20, 2008)

I love the sparklies!!!!! 



Digit


----------



## kallista (Oct 27, 2008)

finished photo


----------



## starduster (Oct 27, 2008)

*Very pretty*

Delicimous


----------



## Lindy (Nov 1, 2008)

Those are so lovely!  May I ask where you get your molds from?

Thanks!


----------



## kallista (Nov 1, 2008)

http://www.egbhouse.com/catalog/


----------



## Lindy (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Kallista - thank you for the link.  I'm thinking it will be a while before I'm ready for those.  The whole line is amazing and I must say the fairies are my fav's.  I did like a couple of the animals too.


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Nov 7, 2008)

did you mean that you sell the fairy molds?

It is quite a beautiful mold.


----------

